# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  Mountains with inkscape tutorial?

## EsotericForest

I wasn't sure where this question should go, so if it needs to be moved, please do so.  

I like using inkscape most of the time when doing different graphics.  Before that I always Jasc Paint Shop Pro 8, but have since found the joys of vector graphics.  I tried looking for a good tutorial on doing mountains with inkscape, but I couldn't seem to find one...I'm probably just missing it.  It seems like most of the tutorials use Photoshop.  I have Photoshop elements 7, but I'm not really good with using it, basically because I haven't dedicated the time to try.

----------


## Gidde

It's tough to do a lot of the tutorials with PSE anyway - it has a lot of quirky differences from PS proper. I haven't seen alot of tuts for using Inkscape (I'd happily follow them as I have the same problem with Inkscape that you have with Photoshop), but another alternative is Gimp (gimp.org). A few of the tuts for photoshop have been translated to Gimp, and there are a lot of Gimp tutorials in their own right. 

In the meantime, I'd second the request for an Inkscape tutorial -- I've seen a few on the web, but not for maps. It would be really fantastic to see one of our Inkscape experts put together a tut on how they make a map with it.

----------


## EsotericForest

Well I did my outline in Inkscape, just because it's so much easier to draw with it.  I know one of the downsides tends to be texture, which could be why Inkscape isn't used much on this website.  I do have GIMP as well, but again I never use it so I'm not familiar with the tools.

----------


## jtougas

I have had Inkscape for quite a while and never use it. (hmm) I know that it's supposedly better for text but every time I try to curve  line of text it doesn't work (now we all know I'm not the brightest candle in the room  :Smile:  ) I also use GIMP which actually shares a lot with PS and there are a lot of tutorials for it.

----------


## Hai-Etlik

There are many wildly divergent ways to represent 'mountains'.  You'll have to be more specific.

----------


## EsotericForest

Show me an inkscape tutorial for mountains, I don't really care what kind at the moment  :Wink: .

----------


## RobA

Here's one...



-Rob A>

----------


## Hai-Etlik

Mountains in Seconds:

1. Draw an upside down V.

2. Set the border to black and the fill to white.

3. Select the mountain symbol then choose the spray tool.  Make sure rotation is set to 0 and that it is in copy or clone mode, not merge.

4. Spray mountains wherever you need them.

5. Select all your mountains and use Object -> Align and Distribute -> Unclump

6. With them all still selected, choose Extensions -> Arrange -> Restack

7. Enjoy your new mountain range.

For alternatives: draw better mountain symbols, mine are usually a group of two paths, a black 'ink' path and a white 'background' one.  For complex symbols, make sure to use Clone mode rather than Copy.  Draw many different symbols and select them all before spraying, or set the spray tool to randomly scale them.

----------


## Hai-Etlik

Really simple Hachuring:

Draw a short vertical line.

Draw a very thin horizontal teardrop shape.

Draw the area you want your mountain to be.

Select the mountain shape, and Path -> Path Effects

Add a Pattern Along Path effect. For a pattern source, copy the short line and paste it.  For Pattern Copies select repeated, stretched.  Set the spacing to something greater than 0, you can adjust it later.

Add another Pattern Along Path effect.  Paste the teardrop as the pattern source, with 'Single Stretched' copies.

Set the whole thing to black with no border.

Adjust the spacing and width parameters of the two effects until it looks as you want it to.  Width on the first is the width of the area covered by hachuring.  Width on the second is the width of the individual strokes, and spacing on the first is the space between strokes.

----------


## silverhead

RobA, you're my personal Jesus. This tutorial is great. Using it, it even looks like I can draw :-)

Thanks!

----------


## wally-d-feed

Nice one ... If only had known about it a year ago ^^

----------

